# oats main carb in diet?



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

would it be ok to use oats as the main carb in your diet?

im wanting to try and get in more cals and was going to add oats to milk and just drink them down


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Not if you are bulking on high calories


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

why not if im bulking?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i can take in 5000cals and still maintain weigh so im wating to add more cals and i thought oats/milk would be ok?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nothing wrong with it at all if you are bulking in fact i have dieted just on oats as a carb source when i have been away from home for long periods so true in both cases, you have to watch the fat amount though that Oats have and include these extra Cals...


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

OK

try bulking on oats and you will soon find the fibre content slows you down and your desire to eat required calories goes out the window

Use easier carbs from maltodextrin to top up calories

if you need 5000 calories to add muscle you should not be putting fat on


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

My main carb source comes from oats, i cant stomach pasta or rice and eat potato about twice per week


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

Use easier carbs from maltodextrin to top up calories.

what foods contain this^^^^^^


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

budgie said:


> Use easier carbs from maltodextrin to top up calories.
> 
> what foods contain this^^^^^^


Just buy it in powder form and drink it

for people trying to consume 100g of carbs per day to grow and function thats 1300g of oats if thats all you use

even a kilo a day will be too fibrous for most

get good carbs in and top top up, easy nutrient dense ones


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

My main carb source comes from oats as well, although I don't ever have a problem getting enough calories in, its usually the opposite. I'm starving all the time when training heavy.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Aftershock said:


> My main carb source comes from oats as well, although I don't ever have a problem getting enough calories in, its usually the opposite. I'm starving all the time when training heavy.


For sure, if you can do it, go for it 

I know many struggle


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Lost Soul said:


> for people trying to consume 100g of carbs per day to grow and function thats 1300g of oats if thats all you use


Theres a typo in there somewhere I think 

I get about 200g of carbs a day from oats, thats when Im consuming about 450g of carbs in total.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

at what times is best to consume maltdextrin, say its 50g carbs per drink making it two a day(100gms total carbs), is it best to spread this out over a whole day, or take 50g hour pre workout, and then the rest postworkout, with scoop of whey isolate??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lost Soul said:


> OK
> 
> try bulking on oats and you will soon find the fibre content slows you down and your desire to eat required calories goes out the window


are you not assuming most needs loads of calories to bulk on this statement?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> are you not assuming most needs loads of calories to bulk on this statement?


No, it was a diret response to the information given by the poster



stone14 said:


> *i can take in 5000cals and still maintain weigh* so im wating to add more cals and i thought oats/milk would be ok?


so

300g of protein = 1200 cals

100g of fat = 900

nearly 3000 to maintain weight from carbs works out around 750g

some will come from other foods but 750g of carbs from oats is a kilo a day


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I was a little confused by the 1000g of carbs statement as well if I'm honest.

I really wouldn't have thought anyone would want to consume that level of carbs consistently even when bulking.

I know we are all different but I know conclusively I couldn't maintain that level of consumption for more than about 3-4 days (even when on a rebound) without seriously spilling over.

Much more likely IMO that for most people on a 5000 cal diet the fat intake would be much higher that 100g and the protein higher than 300.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Lost Soul said:


> OK
> 
> if you need 5000 calories to add muscle you should not be putting fat on


i need this just to maintain, im not growing off 5000cals


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lost Soul said:


> No, it was a diret response to the information given by the poster


 ah i was confused seeing as you had not mentioned that in your first replies i thought you was responding to the replys we had given about using Oats as a mian source


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> ah i was confused seeing as you had not mentioned that in your first replies i thought you was responding to the replys we had given about using Oats as a mian source


No no paul i was following the thread from the start  You know I dont like black and white advice 



stone14 said:


> i need this just to maintain, im not growing off 5000cals


Can i ask without being rude how you got a medium high bodyfat in your avatar? (that BTW is not a slur   )

TBH if your metabolism suits maltodextrin use it to make up the short fall...I would not use oats alone and as stated they include a fair bit of fat per 100g..which leaves you having to balance that all out with the more favoured fat profiles/ratios



Aftershock said:


> I was a little confused by the 1000g of carbs statement as well if I'm honest.
> 
> I really wouldn't have thought anyone would want to consume that level of carbs consistently even when bulking.
> 
> ...


Yeh, loads of ratio choices..I would personally gain on 4500 but dont get on with higher fat intakes...prefer high carbs, medium fat, medium protein for best body comp...others though will differ based on metabolism and TDEE


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Maltodextrin can be very high GI (upto the same as dextrose) depending on your source, which long run will lead to insulin insensitivity even if your are a carb burner. Unless you can get the right type (which is not commonly available I don't see how it's a good idea.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> Maltodextrin can be very high GI (upto the same as dextrose) depending on your source, which long run will lead to insulin insensitivity even if your are a carb burner. Unless you can get the right type (which is not commonly available I don't see how it's a good idea.


It is an issue, I dont disagree

meals such as 50g of oats, 200g of a meat and a small serving of fat washed down with 50-60g of maltodextrin will simply increase the insulin response but not blow it out of the water


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> It is an issue, I dont disagree
> 
> meals such as 50g of oats, 200g of a meat and a small serving of fat washed down with 50-60g of maltodextrin will simply increase the insulin response but not blow it out of the water


what about palatinose?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

again half sucrose and do you want to load up on that?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> again half sucrose and do you want to load up on that?


at least its low GI


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> at least its low GI


as is skimmed milk.......


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> as is skimmed milk.......


common intolerance  , contains calcium which can be bad for males, lowrs stomach acid so had to be taken away from meals

so again not ideal

keep going


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh dear LOL!

You can buy powder oats which make life a bit easier.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> common intolerance  , contains calcium which can be bad for males, lowrs stomach acid so had to be taken away from meals
> 
> so again not ideal
> 
> keep going


I was saying it wasn't ideal mate (based on GI vs insulin response) :lol: :lol: not that it was



Littleluke said:


> Oh dear LOL!
> 
> You can buy powder oats which make life a bit easier.


Still pretty fibrous

Anyway combining oats and maltodextrin is known as a tapered energy release system by some supps companies :lol: :lol:

I stand by my half oats half malto meals for bulking if calories are way off the scale


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Lost Soul said:


> I stand by my half oats half malto meals for bulking if calories are way off the scale


I wont disagree with that as I do something similar myself when I'm exceptionally hungry and know I wont be able to eat for a few hours.

I make a thick shake up which is a combination of.

Oats,

Stawberry pro-mass (whey and Malto basically),

cottage cheese,

Milk,

sugar free crusher for flavouring.

Bang it all in a blender and keep adding milk until you get the desired consistency (I like it thick).

It tastes like McDonalds milkshake (to me anyway) and has fast and sustained release carbs and protein.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lost Soul said:


> I stand by my half oats half malto meals for bulking if calories are way off the scale


I don't think any one is disagreeing with you mate as calories are calories when bulking....i prefer oats/banana and PB when bulking works every time...


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool gents

Anyone here suffer with severe bloating or discomfort when trying to bulk?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i suffer some bloating more so after a meal but nothing severe i control this as i carb cycle even in the off seaon...


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Lost Soul said:


> Cool gents
> 
> Anyone here suffer with severe bloating or discomfort when trying to bulk?


Definitely, its just simply volume of food goining through the system unfortunately.

What I have been doing lately is having a single 50iu shot of PGCL on a Friday Evening about 8pm.

I cant recommend that, its not a standard solution to the problem but it does work well for me.

Between 8.30 and 11pm last night I lost 4lbs (I weighed before and after) of, well [email protected]! Thats like carrying a 2L bottle of coke around in your gut, ie very uncomfortable.

I simply wouldn't be able to keep pushing the food in (which my body is screaming for) without getting that out.

I'm absolutely sure threre's a more holistic approach mind :innocent:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

They joys of PGCL

I think the people in the Andrex company were behind this drug in a conspiracy theory to have their sales reach sky high levels.

I for one will go for lower fibre in some meals if the cals need to be high and even opt for some MCTs although that too can batter peoples insisdes from anecdotal accounts


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I think digestive enzymes are also a good pro-active approach to *help* avoid bloating the first place.

I personally load up on pro-biotics after using the PGCL in case I have flushed out a load of healthy bacteria.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you find/feel PGCL was anabolic for you? anything you can specifically attribute to it?

Did you find it to aid fat loss too?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I acquired it by chance really and haven't run it as a cycle.

I was just feeling very bloated one day and decided to use it to see if it would flush my system out.

I've not really given it a fair bash to notice any fat loss or anabolism.

If they do exist I'm obviously using it to infrequently to notice them (single shot per week).

However I would say that there is some increased vascularity the following day. Kind of like when you deplete and then put the carbs back in.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice one mate

I have done a fair bit of research on it from an anecdotal level and 'results' seem varied from pumps to increased muscle size whiolst on and off, the sh1ts, some fat loss and some weeks spent on the crapper


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

PGCL is available as a research chemcal. Its actually cloprostenol sodium salt.

Very interesting stuff aftershock.

I find wholemeal flour is a good carb source it's anything between 20-35% peptided bonded glutamine to boot.

Although Platinose is 1/2 succrose is a valid energy source and combined with wholemeal flour and rice olgidextrins works well for most.

Rice olgidetrins also pull fluid into the gut aiding in intestinal absorbition and helping pass stools quicker due to increased absorbition. I find rice olgidextrins help with bloat, you will find you **** 5-6 times a day though.

IMO its a case of in, rapid nutrition absorbition and out fast as possible.

The final thing I find that really helps is flushing your guts out through colinic irregation, no ****, The thought is horrible but you feel great after and im able to keep on chugging down tones of food without the abdominal distension and bloat. I get it done once a month now. This all started as I deleloped a stomach ulcer so looked at my gut health very seriously. Each time they must get drain out 3-4 pounds of sh1t. After my first treatment I passed out whats called anal plaque. This is like rubbery [email protected] that lines your intestines and stays there. It weighted 6lbs. Afterward my lean weight gain and nutrition absorbition were excellent and my waist measurement was an inch less.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

I have found this very good in DT in working order and reduced bloat.

http://www.intensemuscle.com/19652-heckman-flush.html


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

redman said:


> PGCL is available as a research chemcal. Its actually cloprostenol sodium salt.
> 
> Very interesting stuff aftershock.
> 
> ...


Nice info mate

IIRC rice olgidextrin has protein too? would that influence the GI to any extent? has it been tested for the insulin response? do they sell it in the UK too?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

redman said:


> IMO its a case of in, rapid nutrition absorbition and out fast as possible.
> 
> The final thing I find that really helps is flushing your guts out through colinic irregation, no ****, The thought is horrible but you feel great after and im able to keep on chugging down tones of food without the abdominal distension and bloat. I get it done once a month now. This all started as I deleloped a stomach ulcer so looked at my gut health very seriously. Each time they must get drain out 3-4 pounds of sh1t. After my first treatment I passed out whats called anal plaque. This is like rubbery [email protected] that lines your intestines and stays there. It weighted 6lbs. Afterward my lean weight gain and nutrition absorbition were excellent and my waist measurement was an inch less.


How much do you pay for that Sh!t if you pardon the pun?


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Aftershock said:


> How much do you pay for that Sh!t if you pardon the pun?


£9 and you are done in 30 minutes.

Its horrible it feels terrible but afterward you feel great.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Nice info mate
> 
> IIRC rice olgidextrin has protein too? would that influence the GI to any extent? has it been tested for the insulin response? do they sell it in the UK too?


They do sell it in the UK, I purchase it in bulk, and plan to sell it when I launch my bulk supply company. 2-3 months away yet. Ill get back to you with the details later. ill post up the studies I have read.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

redman said:


> They do sell it in the UK, I purchase it in bulk, and plan to sell it when I launch my bulk supply company. 2-3 months away yet. Ill get back to you with the details later. ill post up the studies I have read.


Look forward to it mate..Its a hard time in the business world ATM but with your knowledge it puts you in slightly better position to be successful than some of them out there


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

redman said:


> £9 and you are done in 30 minutes.
> 
> Its horrible it feels terrible but afterward you feel great.


Thats really cheep I did a quick search and the going rate seems to be about £75.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Aftershock said:


> Thats really cheep I did a quick search and the going rate seems to be about £75.


My wife's sister runs the clinic so I just pay the actual cost.

They normally charge around £60 for a one off and £45 for 5 poo sucking treatments!!


----------

